# petstore=tons of people tell me Lou is the cutest dog they've ever seen!LETS POST PIX



## Abbe gails Mom

Wonderful, it makes you so happy when people tell you how pretty & cute your sweet baby is.But you knew that all the time.


----------



## Lily's-Mom

She looks like a stuffed animal or maybe a Muppet! Something about her, I don't know what - her coat, her expression - she's adorable. 
Glad you had a good time at the store. It's always nice to get compliments on your doggy.


----------



## Lou

Lily's-Mom said:


> She looks like a stuffed animal or maybe a Muppet! Something about her, I don't know what - her coat, her expression - she's adorable.
> Glad you had a good time at the store. It's always nice to get compliments on your doggy.


Oh wow!! Thank you!!! She IS kinda "Elmoesque"!!!!!! Hahahaha
But please, you guys... Lets all post our favorite pictures of our lovely pups!!! I LOVE PICTURES!! 

thanks again!


----------



## Mel

She is ooo so cute . I would post pictures but Sandy is oo so dirty and in need of a bath (that dog loves mud puddles). Should have time to do bath time tomorrow. 

I cleaned up Sandy's face and put bows in her hair and couldn't stop admiring her. Who would have known I would be such a poodle person :aetsch: They are such characters.


----------



## outwest

Alright, I'll bite. 

Well, Lou is really cute! Please make a point to tell people she is all poodle. Most of us poodle peeps shave faces, but if people knew you could have a pure poodle with a fuzzy face we might make some headway into the doodle craze. You can think of Lou as a poodle ambassador because she IS cute. It isn't just her coat. It is her sweet expression that makes a heart melt. If she has the poodle movement, one more check in the adorable column. No wonder you are so crazy about her. She's very cool. 

I have a lot of pictures, so it’s hard to choose so Ill post random shots…

Here's Jazz this morning in the park. We were practicing with him around many people (there was a soccer game going on) and a busy street (to get him comfortable with lots of noise and activity). In the park people commented on him, too. One lady stopped in her tracks with a huge smile on her face and hollered over the traffic, "What an elegant dog!"  

Some people like our whippet Echo, lots like Bonnie and now people are commenting on Jazzy. 

Jazz this morning practicing









I like this one of his puppy face:









I like these of Bonnie:

















Chili (my sister in laws moyen poodle) because he's part of the family, too:

















Echo


----------



## BorderKelpie

I LOVE the poodle pictures, but Echo's pillow picture is adorable!! So comfy and content.


----------



## Tuffcookie

Gracie went to the groomer on Friday so these were taken in the last day.




























Cindy


----------



## Rhett'smom

Rhett was groomed on Friday so he is one handsome puppy









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518

"Another picture mom!?!?... Ooookaay if you insist!!" Hehe Aria is a hit everywhere we go, but you would NOT believe how many people ask me what kind of mix she is!!! WTF!!? Are you serious?? It's because of her puppy coat and because I bathe and fluff dry her 1-2x per week and people think curly coats when they think poodle. But I find it extremely insulting!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Everyone's got gorgeous dogs! I really enjoy all the pictures.....I also think my baby is a 'looker'. Where ever we go people just have to pet her! It's a good thing she loves it! She's VERY fluffy and soft. Since she is a poodlemutt, when I get asked what she is I just say "Loved".........hehehe!!!!


----------



## Pamela

she is a real cutie!!!!!


----------



## Pamela

another cutie!


----------



## Pamela

oh everyone's pics are sooooo cute! I love doggies!! lol


----------



## Pamela

here are some of Ginger as a puppy.


----------



## Pamela

I like these also of ginger, teddy and cassie and gabie


----------



## kukukachoo

Not mine, but I'm at work without access to my photos so I found a cutie on Pinterest instead.


----------



## Indiana

The first one is Maddy; she hears a cat  The second one is Maddy and Indy with their long skinny legs, lol.


----------



## Zmyjka

Yeah it's really funny, when people are saying things like "oh, such adorable doggie, is it some poodle-terrier mix?" and I answer "no, she is pure breed poodle". And then they ask "and this charming poodle - from which breeding station is he?" and I answer "he is from shelter and I am not even sure if he is pure poodle" 

Dance - my "pure breed..."









and Loki - my "I am not even sure..."









And together...


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> Alright, I'll bite.
> 
> Well, Lou is really cute! Please make a point to tell people she is all poodle. Most of us poodle peeps shave faces, but if people knew you could have a pure poodle with a fuzzy face we might make some headway into the doodle craze. You can think of Lou as a poodle ambassador because she IS cute. It isn't just her coat. It is her sweet expression that makes a heart melt. If she has the poodle movement, one more check in the adorable column. No wonder you are so crazy about her. She's very cool.


First: THANK YOU SO MUCH!! and your pictures are WONDERFUL! THE FIRST ONE TOOK MY BREATH AWAY!
Second:
*YES!!! THAT IS MY WHOLE THOUGHT PROCESS! NO DOODLES!!! YOU CAN HAVE A PERFECT DOG (100% POODLE) WITH WHATEVER HAIR CUT YOU'D LIKE! * :-D

If I can show people that... and they decide to get a "100% poodle" instead of a doodle I WILL HAVE FULFILLED MY NEED TO SHOW PEOPLE THAT DOODLES ARE JUST A STOOPID MARKETING MOVE, TO COERCE PEOPLE PAY MORE WITH THE FAKE IDEA THAT THEY DONT SHED (THEY MAY, THEY MAY NOT - U DONT KNOW WHAT YOU'LL GET, AND THE HAIR CUT THING THAT I MENTIONED ABOVE)
:-D


----------



## Lou

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE REPLIES AND PICTURES!!! IT MAKES ME SO HAPPY!!

here are a few more of my baby : Lou

<3


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> Alright, I'll bite.
> 
> Well, Lou is really cute! Please make a point to tell people she is all poodle. Most of us poodle peeps shave faces, but if people knew you could have a pure poodle with a fuzzy face we might make some headway into the doodle craze. You can think of Lou as a poodle ambassador because she IS cute. It isn't just her coat. It is her sweet expression that makes a heart melt. *If she has the poodle movement, one more check in the adorable column.* No wonder you are so crazy about her. She's very cool.


Outwest, I dont know what "poodle movement" means.... Im sorry Im still studying havent gotten to that yet... Here is a video of her playing fetch at 5.5 months old. 
*VIDEO LINK:*
louwalk.mp4 video by Loustandardpoodle | Photobucket








[/url] Lou standing by her food by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Please share your thoughts. Like I said I'm learning and wanna learn more and more!! :act-up:*


----------



## Travis

Zmyjka, you take the most amazing photographs...I think you have serious talent and if you could get amazing photos like those of other peoples dogs you should go into business. You have not one but shot after beautiful shot of your dogs. Seriously talented!!!


----------



## Bobby Bear

Bobby my special boy!!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

Bobby has such a sweet pretty face , what a wonderful little boy. Loved seeing the pic. of him.


----------



## Bobby Bear

This is my other dog India,she is very pretty and half sister to Bobby.


----------



## Lou

Bobby Bear said:


> This is my other dog India,she is very pretty and half sister to Bobby.


awesome pictures!! you can post as many as you want ya know?! LOL


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

Wow, such wonderful pictures! I have totally ignored my students this hour looking at photos... I promise the poodles are prettier ha! Probably better behaved as well. 

Absolutely wonderful pictures all! Here is one of Remington from the weekend before last. He was exhausted, and his pom still wanted to play... She is his pet lol.


----------



## AngelsMommy

I totally get the having people thinking that a fluffy faced poodle is a ladbradoodle. I went to Petsmart to get things she needed, and everyone thought she was a labradoodle, except for the lady who said she had a labradoodle. Angel is 24 at the shoulder and so most folks had no idea that poodles came that tall. The picture is what she looked like that day. I even had a couple of people say they wanted to take her home, but I said noooooooo! She is my baby! She is such a sweetie.  
She is so laid back and quite and is a wonderful blessing. 










I love all of the wonderful photos of everyone's babies! Keep them coming!


----------



## outwest

Lou said:


> Outwest, I dont know what "poodle movement" means.... Im sorry Im still studying havent gotten to that yet... Here is a video of her playing fetch at 5.5 months old.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Well, I see some poodle prancin' happening there.  She is a big girl and very cute- such a beautiful color, too. Lou is lucky to have you!


----------



## katbrat

Wash and fluffed straight from the groomers








When she was a baby she liked to hide under everything








Lexi loves her Wubba








One of her favorite ways to sleep


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outwest, I dont know what "poodle movement" means.... Im sorry Im still studying havent gotten to that yet... Here is a video of her playing fetch at 5.5 months old.
> QUOTE]Well, I see some poodle prancin' happening there.  She is a big girl and very cute- such a beautiful color, too. Lou is lucky to have you!
> 
> 
> 
> ============
> Oh wow thats exciting to hear !! :"the poodle prancin'" thing heheheheh
> And yes she is big, (but A LOT of it is hair!) I made another video today she is trying to get a duck jerky from my husband (she is on his lap) and... you just cant even see my husband is there hahahahahha Let me get a snapshot of that... its funny! (Oh! hubby is 6'3'' tall) Some of the pics I just uploaded are probably a"repeat", you may have seen them on a another post...
> _ Outwest, she is 6 months old (on November 10th) and 24'' to sholder and 50lbs... I'm getting her in as much professional training as I can. Classes, Private trainer... After a sprained ankle, I'm afraid that "her excitement + horse force" will lead to hear dragging me to go greet someone some day!!
> _
> Thank you for telling that Lou is lucky to have me, you truly made my day! She is pure joy in my everyday!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lou

Why wont this forum let me edit the message after a little while goes by? LOL

I just found this 2 pictures... aaaaaaawwwwwwwwww!!!

she is kissing hubby on the cheeck 
and the second one , she is modeling!!!!!








[/url] Lou kissing hubbys cheek aww by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] LOU CLOSE UP MODELING by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kukukachoo

Big Lou is a whole lot of cuteness! I'm dying to see what she looks like after being brushed. Now, don't get me wrong I prefer the curled look alos, but she has go to big one big poof ball after grooming. Please share next time!


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> Big Lou is a whole lot of cuteness! I'm dying to see what she looks like after being brushed. Now, don't get me wrong I prefer the curled look alos, but she has go to big one big poof ball after grooming. Please share next time!



Thank you!! Last time I took her to the groomer they shaved around her eyes and in between them and she looked like Elmo!! and she was all puffy and I didnt like it all, maybe without the Elmo face and just brushed fluffy it will be fine... LOL She has an appointment coming up soon. When you brush their hair with a blow dryer to make it straigth how long does it last, I mean when does she get curly again? when you wash her, like my hair? hahahahah

Thanks again!!!


----------



## MaryLynn

I find that my groomer's straightening job holds up for a lot longer than my baths/dries (I don't have a good dryer) but generally he ends up to start to get curly again after a couple of days (I brush him a little bit every day with a comb that doesn't hurt the skin, and maybe twice a week I use my slicker on him) but I can keep it fairly tidy looking with in between brushing. I am a big fan of the curly look, and the corded look (I don't think I have the skill or the time to cord him- but I think he would look awesome with silver cords on a white coat).

I also want to see how puffy Lou gets after he bath/brush!! But that's just because puffy things make me smile, too.


----------



## Lou

MaryLynn said:


> I find that my groomer's straightening job holds up for a lot longer than my baths/dries (I don't have a good dryer) but generally he ends up to start to get curly again after a couple of days (I brush him a little bit every day with a comb that doesn't hurt the skin, and maybe twice a week I use my slicker on him) but I can keep it fairly tidy looking with in between brushing. I am a big fan of the curly look, and the corded look (I don't think I have the skill or the time to cord him- but I think he would look awesome with silver cords on a white coat).
> 
> I also want to see how puffy Lou gets after he bath/brush!! But that's just because puffy things make me smile, too.


Would like to post some pictures? I would like that! Of the curly and fluffy looks on your spoos! Maybe it will give me an idea on what to have the groomer do this next visit ;-)


----------



## outwest

Within a week she should be curly again. There is a fine balance between curly and matt.  In a couple more months you'll know exactly what I mean. There's a few months that are really hard to keep them from matting while they go fron nonmatting puppy hair to adult hair. Once the adult hair is all in, they matt much less. Many people shave them down during that time and avoid all the hassle. It always grows back again.


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> Within a week she should be curly again. There is a fine balance between curly and matt.  In a couple more months you'll know exactly what I mean. There's a few months that are really hard to keep them from matting while they go fron nonmatting puppy hair to adult hair. Once the adult hair is all in, they matt much less. Many people shave them down during that time and avoid all the hassle. It always grows back again.


Cool! I cant wait to see what her hair is going to look like when its all adult hair..
I have a new thread about her color, LOl Im tripping on it! Its so intriguing and exciting :-D

Thank you outwest !


----------



## cliffdweller

Don't know about "best", but here's a shot of Rain I took this AM on our walk. She also gets a lot of attention when we're out and about. When we go into the pet store (infrequently, since it is 30 mi. distant), she wants one of everything.


----------



## Lou

nu2poodles said:


> Don't know about "best", but here's a shot of Rain I took this AM on our walk. She also gets a lot of attention when we're out and about. When we go into the pet store (infrequently, since it is 30 mi. distant), she wants one of everything.


Just gorgeous!!!! Thanks for sharing, post as many pictures as you'd like! :-D


----------



## reset

*my little man*

AKA Wild-Man


----------



## Lou

reset said:


> AKA Wild-Man


great great pictures! sooooooooo cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyingpoodle

Here is Pearl relaxing on the deck









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum

I've been enjoying reading this thread, but just realized I actually have a picture in my photobucket I haven't posted yet!










Sugarfoot gathers comments wherever we go; most of them go along the lines of, "Is that a poodle?" followed by, "I didn't know they could come in two colors!" and then, "He's so cool!" :alien2: 

--Q


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> Big Lou is a whole lot of cuteness! I'm dying to see what she looks like after being brushed. Now, don't get me wrong I prefer the curled look alos, but she has go to big one big poof ball after grooming. Please share next time!


==================================================

*CHECK-THIS-OUT !!!! LOL

Lou says: "Today I went to get mah hair 'did', I look like a fluff ball of cuteness!!!! But don't worry when it gets wet, the curls come back!"*


----------



## Lou

THIS IS FUN AND AWESOME!!

I just tried a new trick (with distraction, a friend of ours watching)...

I said: _"Go to your bed"_ (pointed to the bed/hand gesture)
she walked to her bed and laid down 
I said: _"Stay"_ and started walking away, repeating _"stay"_ occasionaly, I went to the kitchen , hid half of me behind the wall... and then walked back and just stopped in the kitchen and stared at her (SHE STAYED IN BED THE WHOLE TIME)
Then I walked toward her, stopped half-way and said _"Ok, come on!"_
and she came and got the duck jerky she loves so much!!!!!!!

Normally she'd follow me around trying to get the treat, 
but when I say _any_ command, she knows I mean it!! LOL

The "GO TO YOUR BED" is new, the "stay" we've been working on...
but the bed I bought yesterday :-D

======================================








[/url] Lou on her bed fluff ball cute head by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lily's-Mom

Aww...what a good girl. She must love her new bed. She looks pretty all brushed out like that, but cute in either hairstyle  I just wanna give her a big hug. 
I've been working on the sit/stay with Lily, which is hysterical. If I figure out how to post a video here I will. Let's just say, she'd not doing as well as Lou.


----------



## Lou

Lily's-Mom said:


> Aww...what a good girl. She must love her new bed. She looks pretty all brushed out like that, but cute in either hairstyle  I just wanna give her a big hug.
> I've been working on the sit/stay with Lily, which is hysterical. If I figure out how to post a video here I will. Let's just say, she'd not doing as well as Lou.


Her bed? To her is it's a love and hate relationship...LOL That's why I bought this Kong supposedly "indestructible" bed.. well... first 20 minutes she ripped the "G" off of Kong...hahahahaha

Oh! At least she doesnt chew on anything that doesnt belong to her.... well... "my eagle eye" is on her 24/7.. so, thats why! LOL

And thank you!!! she is sooooo soft, i hugged her non stop yesterday!


----------



## My babies

My fluffy Miu Miu









Oh and that's my Gucci boy underneath her









My Gucci boy when he was a puppy 


















Trying to steal a treat


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OH MY! Just saw the pics of Lou as a 'fluff ball' ...way too cute, looks like a giant Q-tip! 
And then I saw Mui Mui & Gucci! They look adorable(but of course anything with Mui attached to it's name I personally will take a shine to!hehehe! 
I really enjoy this thread sooo much! Thank You Lou for starting it, and Thank You to all who are participating!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> OH MY! Just saw the pics of Lou as a 'fluff ball' ...way too cute, looks like a giant Q-tip!
> And then I saw Mui Mui & Gucci! They look adorable(but of course anything with Mui attached to it's name I personally will take a shine to!hehehe!
> I really enjoy this thread sooo much! Thank You Lou for starting it, and Thank You to all who are participating!



Yay!!!!! thank you... I just am crazy for good pictures... I try to be "THE photographer" and Lou definitely "is THE model" and she loves it too!!  Yes! Thanks to all participating!!


----------



## kukukachoo

Aww, poofy Lou is precious! I love him every which way!


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> Aww, poofy Lou is precious! I love him every which way!



thank you !!!
its a She :-D I will try to make her look more like a girl... she did before as a puppy because she didnt have as much hair...LOL

picture of her girly face at 3 months old. :-D


----------



## kukukachoo

I'm sorry! The name Lou always makes me type HE. I usually realize it before I hit submit and go back and edit but forgot this time! LOL!


----------



## Midnight Jumper

*Loki and the snow *

I LOVED seeing everyone's babies and thought I would include a few of mine that were taken a few weeks ago when we got a little bit of snow. Loki (5months old!) seems to LOVE the snow and is so animated when out in it!! He is playing with our Giant Schnauzer, Rein, who he tries to beat to the toy...it's a race to see who actually brings it back!! Hope you all enjoy


----------



## Lou

What's better than a wonderful puppy hug to start your day?! 


She is indeed a live teddy bear !!!!










[/url] Lou-wonderful puppy hug to start the day by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Indiana

Here is one from just now


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Lou is so cute! 

I have a question though, how do you brush her coat and how often? To me it looks like it's already got, or is just waiting to get pin matts? For the life of me all I can think is that you brush or comb, then dampen the coat a little and let it airdry into those seperated curls? Kinda like in the 80's when people had spiral perms?

Rebecca


----------



## Lou

pgr8dnlvr: "Lou is so cute! 

I have a question though, how do you brush her coat and how often? To me it looks like it's already got, or is just waiting to get pin matts? For the life of me all I can think is that you brush or comb, then dampen the coat a little and let it airdry into those seperated curls? Kinda like in the 80's when people had spiral perms?

Rebecca"
=============================================

*Thank you!!!!

mmmmm english is my second language not sure I understood all of what you said LOL (my bad), but... I don't brush her as often as I should. But its not matted, like.. if I go brush her right now (which I should/will) her hair will uncurl with one stroke and become kinda straighter or puffier, kinda like when you tease your hair, but not tangled at all... 

Maybe its because she is 6 months old? Thats just the way her hair is, (she is 100% standard poodle with papers and all) I don't do much to her hair, except when she goes to the groomer and they brush her -below are two pictures:
1) natural everyday hair 2) brushed by groomer.
*
*1)*







[/url] Lou cute 6 months old happy face by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]

*2)*







[/url] Lou 6mo groomed fluff relaxed on couch2 by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So sweet the picture of Lou getting a cuddle!

Indiana.....What is this forum coming to? Shaming poodle now are we? LOL (too cute!)


----------



## Indiana

MollyMuiMa said:


> So sweet the picture of Lou getting a cuddle!
> 
> Indiana.....What is this forum coming to? Shaming poodle now are we? LOL (too cute!)


Oh my goodness my two were full of mischief today!! Besides eating the cake, they were into the garbage multiple times, ate the buttons off my patio furniture and scared my cats a bunch of times (snuck up and pounced with a roar).


----------



## Lou

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Lou is so cute!
> 
> I have a question though, how do you brush her coat and how often? To me it looks like it's already got, or is just waiting to get pin matts? For the life of me all I can think is that you brush or comb, then dampen the coat a little and let it airdry into those seperated curls? Kinda like in the 80's when people had spiral perms?
> 
> Rebecca



Oh! I thought of something... Here is a picture of her dad (90lb spoo whew!)
Look at his hair... I think that's why her hair is like that 
Her mom's her is not like that though, so she may fall in between both types of hair...


----------



## kukukachoo

Lou said:


> Oh! I thought of something... Here is a picture of her dad (90lb spoo whew!)
> Look at his hair... I think that's why her hair is like that
> Her mom's her is not like that though, so she may fall in between both types of hair...


i think that's how their long hair looks if allowed to just air-dry. dude's long hair on his legs does that if i don't dry him or brush him out after a bath. it looks pretty cool like that!


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> i think that's how their long hair looks if allowed to just air-dry. dude's long hair on his legs does that if i don't dry him or brush him out after a bath. it looks pretty cool like that!


Post a picture! (I think y'all know by know how much I LOVE pictures! LOL)


----------



## kukukachoo

well, i always dry him but if he ever gets all wet again (swimming or rain or something) then i'll do that!


----------



## Lou

aww she always makes me smile, took this one just now 









[/url] Lou laying on her back super cute by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BennyLiu

*Benny and Lou could be brother and sister*

Our Benny, looks just like your Lou. Did you get her in Michigan?


----------



## Lou

awwwwwwww Benny is so cute!!!!!!1 please post more pictures!! adorable!!


----------



## AngelsMommy

I love the pictures of Lou! 

When at the pet store today, I met my first in person labradoodle, and while there are similarities, it had nothing on Lou! Both for looks and from what I have seen of Lou behavior as well. 

My Angel wanted to see what it was all about, and it was very timid. And not well behaved although it was young I will give it that. And it's owner had zero control over it. Let get into everything with no thought to making it mind...

So that could have been an owner thing too.



But Poodles Rock!! I agree that there is nothing any other breed could add to a poodle!


----------



## Lou

AngelsMommy said:


> I love the pictures of Lou!
> When at the pet store today, I met my first in person labradoodle, and while there are similarities, it had nothing on Lou! Both for looks and from what I have seen of Lou behavior as well.My Angel wanted to see what it was all about, and it was very timid. And not well behaved although it was young I will give it that. And it's owner had zero control over it. Let get into everything with no thought to making it mind...So that could have been an owner thing too.
> But Poodles Rock!! I agree that there is nothing any other breed could add to a poodle!


Thank you so much!! Thats sweet of you to say about Lou..
I met a lady the other day, she looked rich and fancy and like snobby too, she asked me "is that a Poodle?" and I said yes, she said "I have a goldendoodle", with a tone like ... its better... but I didnt buy it, she didnt seem happy about it.. LOL
These "designer breeds" get on my nerves... I have to admit before I knew anything about poodles I thought it could be a good idea since labs and goldens are such sweet/pretty dogs BUT once I started reading about spoos and hubby told me ALL he knows about them, I was like "there's no way I'll get anything but a pure Standard Poodle!" and know I'm against mix breeding.
I even have a friend that had this amazing 100lb awesome English labrador, and again_ before _I knew better I thought about him anf Lou having babies, but only because he is an amazing dog!! (picture below) but unfortunately now I do not think it's a good idea, they can be boyfriend and girlfriend but No Babies! LOL

Ps. He is 100lbs, but Lou is a little taller than him!!! Lou is getting so big (dont know how much she weighs now, but at 5.5 months she was 50lbs (half of Colt LOL and already taller) she will be 7 months in 5 days)


----------



## Sookster

I want to save EVERY photo of Lou to show people when they say they want a "doodle".


----------



## Lou

Sookster said:


> I want to save EVERY photo of Lou to show people when they say they want a "doodle".


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that just melted my heart!!  I smiled big (all teeth showing! LOL) 
Am I allowed to post the URL for the flickr page here?

You can just search for : loustandardpoodle 

Thanks so much!!! I take about 7 pictures of her per day!! I have 1100 on my phone...and I've had her for 4 months only.. LOL

Like this one for instance.... why get a doodle?....look at the cute fluffy face!! hehehehehe







[/url] Lou gorgeous face 11-30-12 by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## AngelsMommy

Maybe it is something about the ones that are into designer dogs, because I got the same kind of feeling off of the owner of the doodle as well. Oh well. I know that my spoo is great and I don't have to defend her to anyone. 

Everyone is so amazed at her demeanor and obedience and are shocked when they find out how long I have had my Angel. It has just been over a month now. But she is one of the best behaved dogs I have ever known. And I have been around great dogs and wonderful poodles all of my life. 

Wow Lou is going to be a big girl if she is that size already! I love the larger dogs. 

I had a lab rescue that passed earlier this year. Labs are great dogs, but one mixed with a poodle I just see all sorts of health issues that could show up. Mainly due to the size and weight differences of the breeds. All sorts of leg and hip problems come to mind. And the mix of coats would create issues as well. 

I know that there are breeders that are working to create a "breed" By the line breeding and everything and culling and all the dedication that it takes to create a new breed. And I do have respect for that idea, but most of the ones that I know about are just breeding any poodle to any lab without thought of the end result. I have already seen what indiscriminate breeding does to an established breed much less one that is just starting out. :/ 

I hope that the designer dog craze dies down soon. For all of the dogs sakes.


----------



## Lou

I wonder if Lou is FAT? LOL I can feel her spine very easily... but cant feel the ribs too much, there's a lot of hair.. hehehehe

I hope people stop this "trend" of doodles too...


----------



## AngelsMommy

Lou said:


> I wonder if Lou is FAT? LOL I can feel her spine very easily... but cant feel the ribs too much, there's a lot of hair.. hehehehe
> 
> I hope people stop this "trend" of doodles too...


I want to know what you are feeding her. Although I don't think she is fat, by any means, I want Angel to put on a little more as she is way to slim.... We are working on adding a little meat to her bones with bones and meat! 


I had to laugh though, the other day I saw a calender that was labeled "Mutts" it had 3 different months that were labradoodles.  And none were cute in my opinion. Just sad.


----------



## Lou

AngelsMommy said:


> I want to know what you are feeding her. Although I don't think she is fat, by any means, I want Angel to put on a little more as she is way to slim.... We are working on adding a little meat to her bones with bones and meat!
> 
> I had to laugh though, the other day I saw a calender that was labeled "Mutts" it had 3 different months that were labradoodles.  And none were cute in my opinion. Just sad.


I feed Lou: 

* (1 cup)---> Canidae Chicken and rice dry formula** (but will transition to Canidae Grain Free Pure Sky = because she loves birds, especially duck and I want to go "100% no grain, "if she can handle it" .)
(1/3 of a 13 OZ can)----> Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck and Chicken Grill Grain free canned food
*
*THE ABOVE, 2 TIMES PER DAY. AT 10 AM AND AT 5PM.*
*Mix the 2 together*, (the canned food smells good! like patte' hahahaha, she is so spoiled! But *she is a picky eater* I have to give her a taste of the canned food first and say "yum yum" hahahahah then I demand: "Lou, eat your food, be a good girl" and when she stops eating and goes walking around the house I say it again, Sometimes she wont eat it the whole meal at once, she will eat it in 2 trips within 2 hours or so... when she is done I take the bowl away until the 2nd meal.)

She also ate small pieces of sliced american cheese when I first got her, cause its the only thing she liked for a "training treat", but now I use "Pet Botanic Training Reward (any flavor except beef, Lou doesn't like beef or fish)

I also give her "Greenies" occasionally, to keep her teeth clean (supposedly)
And Bully Sticks,because they dont splinter and it's kinda like a bone... keeps her busy for a while... I take it away then when she is bored or trying to find something to get into, I will give it back to her and it's all new and exciting all over again and she entertains herself for an hour or two.

whew!!! I talk a lot :argh: ... sawwy


----------



## msminnamouse

I am NOT a fan of people asking if Ginger is a doodle. She's ALL poodle and looks it! She has those graceful, sloping, slender lines. Not a clunky, heavy body and weird hair. No offense to the doodles. They can't help that they're mixed. The poor things look like really poorly bred poodles (at best) and mongrels at worst. 

People can't keep their hands off of Ginger. I don't even have a No Pet patch on her service dog harness because people don't pay any attention. The fluffier she is, the worse it is.








=

She's been so floofy for a while now so I don't have pics of her in her latest hair cut, a Miami. 

Besides being my service dog, Ginger also makes a great Kindle holder for my mom:









And a cushion for Angel: 









Angel, my mini, is another one that's too cute for her own good. She's fearful of almost anyone besides me, unless you have food, and people are always trying to pet, snuggle, bark at, whatever at her. It's a weird phenomenon. I have to get her a yellow dog patch for when we go out.


----------



## kukukachoo

I love that angel isn't quite an angel! She is quite adorable though! Love the photos!


----------



## msminnamouse

My Angel or the other Angel? Such a common name! 

My Angel was a puppy mill brood dog. The mill was so bad it was shut down and Angel ended up as my long time foster. I ended up adopting her because such a cute little fluffy dog attracted too many flakes and nuts and also because so few people seem to understand puppy mill brood dogs. I'm not talking about your pet store puppy, I'm talking about the adult dogs that lived in mills producing the puppies, with the psychological damage all that entails. 

She's come a long way. I'm very proud of her! From a scared, shut down, suppressed mess to an inquisitive, loving, adventuresome dog. She still has a ways to go, especially since her medication was too high and it had the opposite effect but she continues to get better, even more so with the new dose. She has Canine Compulsive Disorder and generalized anxiety. The medication enables behavior modification to take effect. 

She LOVE, LOVE, LOVES Ginger. And Ginger loves her too. She's so patient with her. The other day, Angel was upset and her trachea was collapsing and Ginger kept gently nudging her until we could get her calmed down.


----------



## BennyLiu

*Benny at almost 6 months*

Here are some pics of Benny... He loves to sleep on his back.

He is the perfect puppy except for the separation anxiety (broke out of crate twice).


----------



## Teddy

Lou said:


> petstore=tons of people tell me Lou is the cutest dog they've ever seen!LETS POST PIX
> 
> Today (sunday afternoon) we took Lou to one of her training lessons, and we walked around the store and outside, and TONS OF PEOPLE stopped to tell me she is the cutest dog they have ever seen!!! It was almost awkward , like made me shy! *Everyone asked "aww ..what is she?/is she a doodle? etc" - And I PROUDLY SAID SHE IS 100% POODLE AND 6 MONTHS OLD, people were like "oh wow!! she is so cute!"* Im such a proud momma!!
> 
> And Lou got a toy for free from a dog-owner lady that was leaving "just cause she is soooo cute!"
> 
> *So come on people! LETS POST OUT BEST PICTURES OF OUR GORGEOUS POODLES!!! :-D *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Lou cutest puppy in the universe by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


Lou is adorable. 
We get the same thing, people ask us if our puppy is a goldendoodle, we think it's his small fluffy muzzle. Here is some pics of our puppy.


----------



## Lou

Teddy said:


> Lou is adorable.
> We get the same thing, people ask us if our puppy is a goldendoodle, we think it's his small fluffy muzzle. Here is some pics of our puppy.


thank you!! 

awwwwwwwwwww he is soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!! I love the pictures, thanks for sharing!

Nice decor too! ;-)


----------



## Teddy

Lou said:


> thank you!!
> 
> awwwwwwwwwww he is soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!! I love the pictures, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Nice decor too! ;-)


Thank you and thank you


----------



## Lou

BennyLiu said:


> Here are some pics of Benny... He loves to sleep on his back.
> 
> He is the perfect puppy except for the separation anxiety (broke out of crate twice).


Awesome picture! he looks adorable on his back!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing 

About separation anxiety:
when I have to leave (since the first day i got her) When I have to leave or need a 1 hour break LOL
I put her in her crate IN THE DARK, closed courtines, lights off, doors closed and I say: "Lay down" which is the same thing I say when we go to bed at night (her crate is in our bedroom)
When she is in her crate it's always BED TIME - NAP TIME (even if in the middle of the day) it's NEVER punishment to be in the crate. Then I sneak out quietly (to run errands) and she thought I was still in in bed maybe, She tried to cry once, I opened the door ONCE and said a loud "NO!!" and closed the door again and waited... if she would have cried again I would have ignored it...

Now she knows ... I leave her in there, she gives me a big frustrate sigh..LOL but goes to sleep, for max 3-4 hours in day time (and sleeps all night long) I never leave her for more than 2-3 hours at once during the day though... I rather come back home take her out to potty for a few minutes and play a little, then put her back in crate... but haven't had to do that, since I work from home and can schedule errands in a way that I dont leave her in the crate for more than 2-3 hours at a time.. With time I'm sure I could increase the amount of time in the crate (I also leave safe toys, that there is no choking hazzard etc in the crate, not noisy ones though... just something to chew one if she gets bored)

Hope it helps


----------



## AngelsMommy

Lou said:


> I feed Lou:
> 
> * (1 cup)---> Canidae Chicken and rice dry formula** (but will transition to Canidae Grain Free Pure Sky = because she loves birds, especially duck and I want to go "100% no grain, "if she can handle it" .)
> (1/3 of a 13 OZ can)----> Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck and Chicken Grill Grain free canned food
> *
> *THE ABOVE, 2 TIMES PER DAY. AT 10 AM AND AT 5PM.*
> *Mix the 2 together*, (the canned food smells good! like patte' hahahaha, she is so spoiled! But *she is a picky eater* I have to give her a taste of the canned food first and say "yum yum" hahahahah then I demand: "Lou, eat your food, be a good girl" and when she stops eating and goes walking around the house I say it again, Sometimes she wont eat it the whole meal at once, she will eat it in 2 trips within 2 hours or so... when she is done I take the bowl away until the 2nd meal.)
> 
> She also ate small pieces of sliced american cheese when I first got her, cause its the only thing she liked for a "training treat", but now I use "Pet Botanic Training Reward (any flavor except beef, Lou doesn't like beef or fish)
> 
> I also give her "Greenies" occasionally, to keep her teeth clean (supposedly)
> And Bully Sticks,because they dont splinter and it's kinda like a bone... keeps her busy for a while... I take it away then when she is bored or trying to find something to get into, I will give it back to her and it's all new and exciting all over again and she entertains herself for an hour or two.
> 
> whew!!! I talk a lot :argh: ... sawwy


No you don't you are just trying to be thorough, which I appreciate.  Unfortunately, Angel has turned her nose up at all of the canned foods I have tried and even homemade stews that Say they are dog approved, lol.
So I guess that I will just keep her on the prey type diet that she has decided she likes. She is gaining, I just like a little more meat on her than she has. But she has gained a bit and has great energy so I should not fuss. 

She played fetch with me for the first time and we had a great time! 

I will be waiting for more of those adorable Lou pics and all of the other fun pics that folks are posting here! I love seeing happy Poodles!


----------



## Lou

AngelsMommy said:


> No you don't you are just trying to be thorough, which I appreciate.  Unfortunately, Angel has turned her nose up at all of the canned foods I have tried and even homemade stews that Say they are dog approved, lol.
> So I guess that I will just keep her on the prey type diet that she has decided she likes. She is gaining, I just like a little more meat on her than she has. But she has gained a bit and has great energy so I should not fuss.
> 
> She played fetch with me for the first time and we had a great time!
> 
> I will be waiting for more of those adorable Lou pics and all of the other fun pics that folks are posting here! I love seeing happy Poodles!


Thanks! You are so welcome to post pictures as well 
Have u ever tried giving her a piece of american sliced cheese ? PLEASE DONT HATE ME PEOPLE... a little bit wont hurt, will it? I have given it to Lou and she absolutely loves she will do any and all tricks for a piece! LOL and it sure is one of those high calorie/fat foods.... I trained her for a month using like half inch pieces of cheese for each trick etc... dont know how much I gave her in one day exactly but... anyway.... maybe she'd like cheese... Lou doesnt like peanut butter which is another "weight gainer" food ya can try... (little bit...) You may wanna ask your vet first though... I dont know what I'm saying LOL... Just personal experience, Im not educated to give nutrition advice :hmmmm2: :act-up:

Here's another since u said "the word"... LOL







[/url] Lou sleeping chin on remotes lol by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou

I have switched Lou's food from Canidae to "Blue Wilderness Duck Grain Free dry food"
Just because she already loved the canned version of that. And I wanted to go 100% grain free. She seems to be doing great with it, loves the flavor and great poops! (firm and all one color - yucky talk but I thought it was important to mention...LOL)


----------



## My babies

*Major separation anxiety*

Im in Hawaii and all I think about is my babies. Called home today and the minute Gucci heard my voice he ran upstairs to my room then realized I wasn't there. He rushed downstairs and started licking the phone. I started talking to him and said give mommy a kiss...then click we got disconnected. I called back and asked my mom what happened. She said I just saw the cutiest thing ever. The minute I said give mommy a kiss Gucci used his mouth to kiss the phone and hit the end button. OMG! I keep counting down the days til I go home it's the 12th now and I go back on the 20th. I'm coping by looking at my babies pictures and coming on here to creep on everyone else's pictures. 

My Gucci boy









Video of Gucci giving mommy a kiss back home


----------



## Lou

My babies said:


> Im in Hawaii and all I think about is my babies. Called home today and the minute Gucci heard my voice he ran upstairs to my room then realized I wasn't there. He rushed downstairs and started licking the phone. I started talking to him and said give mommy a kiss...then click we got disconnected. I called back and asked my mom what happened. She said I just saw the cutiest thing ever. The minute I said give mommy a kiss Gucci used his mouth to kiss the phone and hit the end button. OMG! I keep counting down the days til I go home it's the 12th now and I go back on the 20th. I'm coping by looking at my babies pictures and coming on here to creep on everyone else's pictures.
> ]


awww what a coincidence u said that...Im sending Lou to a doggy resort for traaining while Im in NYC for Christmas, Im sooooo sad to be away from her, but m sure she will have tons of fun and learn many cool things!

I understand how you feel being away from your baby <3


----------



## Lou

*Lou is getting big !! 7 months old now! :-*

*Lou is getting big !! 7 months old now! *









[/url] Lou huge poodle puppy at 7 months by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou

I know.. I know..... I cant stop posting pictures! YOU GUYS GO AHEAD AND POST AS MANY YOU WISH AS WELL.... I LOVE PICTURES!

these are just soooo cute arent they?







[/url] Lou comfy sleepin on my arm aw that face by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou and hubby cute hug by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PoodleLuv

Who can blame you for posting so many pics??? Lou is SO adorable! She looks like a real character!


----------



## Lou

PoodleEnvy said:


> Who can blame you for posting so many pics??? Lou is SO adorable! She looks like a real character!


Thank you!! Thats nice.. :-D


----------



## Lou

*Lou and Santa!!!!!! bwahahahahaha 

Ps. Poodle + Rain = #!~!$^%&*"~+: !!!!!! LOL

her eyes and nose looks like buttons! 
*


----------



## Indiana

She is adorable, I love how her lips go in that little smile


----------



## kukukachoo

Love Lou, as usual! Santa looks drunk with his crooked hair and fallen down beard!


----------



## Lou

Indiana said:


> She is adorable, I love how her lips go in that little smile


adorable and..... filthy?! bwhahahaha

Thank you, I love her smile too


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> Love Lou, as usual! Santa looks drunk with his crooked hair and fallen down beard!


hahahahahahahahahah!!!! I know right?! The whole thing is hilarious, she looks filthy! And it looks like Santa is choking her !! LOL 
Thank u


----------



## petitpie

Lou is staring at her Mama. Nice photo!


----------



## Lou

petitpie said:


> Lou is staring at her Mama. Nice photo!


I wish she was here!!! I miss my baby. She is at a pet resort LOL for 2 weeks getting more training and having fun, while I visit family... Cant wait to hug her again!


----------



## Lou

Aaawww the resort just posted a picture of Lou!!! Melted my heart 
<3


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## nieshaa

Lou is adorable - I may have her twin... what do you think? 









a dirty version since Reagan played in the rain and mud today...:act-up:


----------



## Lou

Aw... so cute!! Thats great 
Lou is muddy on that picture - she had too much fun!! lol

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Greg

We took Sonny out in this little outfit when he was around nine weeks old or so....

People went goo goo!


----------



## Lou

Her hair is soooo long now!! LOL she needs a hair cut her face looks funny 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou

One more... Happy sleepy puppy 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou

Before and After(s) LOL

SHE IS DARKENING.. I love how her color is so uniform all over her body 
<3 love my puppy!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou

This is so cute I had to post 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## outwest

brrrr....coolllld. That is cute!


----------



## Bunny

I love Lou's face! Just adorable!


----------



## Pretzel's Mom

We were so excited to see these photos of Lou! She is the cutest, and our Pretzel now at 5 months looks like a miniature male version of her. She looks so lovable.


----------



## Lou

Thank you sooooooooo much 

Pretzel's mom, post some pictures! :-D


----------



## Lou

Giving me a sweet look 
You look at that doll face and cant even tell the size of the beast LOL She is a big girl!!


----------



## Lou

Lou sit. Lou stay. <click> now that's a gorgeous shot, isn't it?!  

9 months old









[/url] Lou sit. Lou stay. <click> Now thats a gorgeous shot, isnt it?!  by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]

and then these







[/url] isnt she loooovely 01 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] I love that puppy face by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou

Pretzel's mom and everbody... post more pictures... 

thank u


----------



## Rhett'smom

Lou, Rhett just loves seeing you






.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/quote]

Aaaawww!! So here are a few more and she asked for u to give him a big poodle hug from her 
So please post more pictures of him as well ! He is such a handsome poodle!








[/url] Lou chillin on couch by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] photo (1) by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


Rhett'smom said:


> Lou, Rhett just loves seeing you
> View attachment 36578
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Lou playdate by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Lou and her new bone by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## AngelsMommy

AWWWWWWWW! I love the new pics of Lou! But especially the one with the big bone! lol I love how our poodle babies are so cute when they get a new toy! Gave a chuckle.


----------



## Lou

AngelsMommy said:


> AWWWWWWWW! I love the new pics of Lou! But especially the one with the big bone! lol I love how our poodle babies are so cute when they get a new toy! Gave a chuckle.


Thank you so much!! <3 feel free to post pictures of your babies here too... I LOVE pictures!


----------



## Rhett'smom

Such a lovely lady!! Hugs and lots of poodle kisses







He is profiling to show his handsome self... Trying to make up for stealing a towel... The angel that he is!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

he is so beautiful!  

Lou steals socks! LOL she is a sock thief, but its my fault, the day we got her we tied and knot on a sock and gave it to her, and she is sooooooo excited about it, so ever since that day she will sneak in the bedroom and steal a sock, if i dont pick them up quickly all of sudden there are 10 pairs on the living room floor.. she collects them!
but she is such a good girl that when I tell her "Lou, u dont run from momma, bring it here" = she gives it back, with a sad look on her face...LOL but then I give her something else to entertain her 

proof of the story below lol - hubby gave her the sock than after a while he asked for it back, that first day there was no way she was gonna give it back to him.... lol








[/url] Lou when we first got her by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Qarza

*Here's Poppy!*

I just loved loving at all the photos so I needed to add one of my own. Both dogs are asleep, so I chose Poppy. She didn't want to wake up so here it is. It is grooming day next Thursday so she looks a but scruffy today.


----------



## Qarza

*Poppy photos*

The photos Didn't post so second attempt.


----------



## Rhett'smom

Never a scruffy poodle... A resistant one but never scruffy... Rhett has his bad hair days as well... Most recent was his post neuter days wearing panties..







His mortification was so apparent..but he rebounded to his normal self sans panties









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

love photos, keep 'em comin'


----------



## Lou

Miss charming princess








[/url] Miss Lou and her charm by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Vixen

I just have to share my cutie on here as well. Here is Misha playing outside today. He has a bit of a mustache because I just can't quite get the hair around his lips and nose short enough because I'm still chicken.


----------



## kukukachoo

Lou said:


> Miss charming princess
> 
> [/IMG]


My kids adore Lou! (as do I!)


----------



## Lou

Vixen said:


> I just have to share my cutie on here as well. Here is Misha playing outside today. He has a bit of a mustache because I just can't quite get the hair around his lips and nose short enough because I'm still chicken.


so cute! beautiful eyes!!


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> My kids adore Lou! (as do I!)


Thank u so much!!! I loved hearing that 

Here's a video from today! she does the "play bow" its so cute!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/louthespoo/8563962678/


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I adore my Molly as much as you adore your Lou! Deservedly I think! LOL! And like you, I love my girl's pretty face!!!! 
MY PRETTY MOLLY (Even on a bad hair day!)


:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> I adore my Molly as much as you adore your Lou! Deservedly I think! LOL! And like you, I love my girl's pretty face!!!!
> MY PRETTY MOLLY (Even on a bad hair day!)
> 
> 
> :love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


She is absolutely adorable! Love that tiny little black lose and that shinny soft coat


----------

